# Sonnenschein erkennen



## Eigenheim_Bastler (16 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich versuche über vier LDR Widerstände an jeder Fassadenseite zu erfassen ob ich Sonnenschein habe oder der Himmel bewölkt ist.
Ich vergleiche die vier Werte der Widerstände und wenn diese einen gewissen Grössenunterschied aufweissen erkenne ich das als "Sonnenschein"

Dies wird aber eine längere Sache bis dies wirklich zuverlässig im Sommer und Winter funktioniert. 

Habt ihr eine bessere Lösung?
Oder schon mal was ähnliches umgesetzt?

Danke
Eigenheim_Bastler


----------



## Timbo (17 Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen,

es gibt Helligkeit Sensoren für Beleuchtungssteuerungen. wenn du die an einem Bewölkten Tag so einstellst das sie so eben geschaltet haben müssten die das auch erfassen.

An sonsten fällt mir ein Solcher Schalter ein. Dann musst du nur mal den Wert bei Sonnenschein auslesen und als schwelle setzen.
https://www.sensorshop24.de/bewegun...C7SGRdlhlN5i36EbG2eQYMdZkx25Zc1BoC-BsQAvD_BwE


Was hast du denn damit vor?


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2018)

Die Idee mit den LDR ist schon ok.
Ob es nun 4 sein müssen oder ein freistehender mit 360Grad Dome sei dahingestellt.
Es gibt Bausteine zur Berechnung des Sonnenstands. Damit ist die Auswertung vielleicht etwas einfacher.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## PN/DP (17 Dezember 2018)

Geht es wirklich um die Erkennung von "Sonnenschein" (Warum?) oder reicht eine Messung/Schwellwert der Helligkeit?

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Geht es wirklich um die Erkennung von "Sonnenschein" (Warum?) oder reicht eine Messung/Schwellwert der Helligkeit?
> 
> Harald



Sonnenschein kann z.B. bei Beschattung ein Thema sein.
Helligkeit alleine reicht da nicht aus.
Es gibt da wahre Doktorarbeiten darüber.
Irgendwo hab ich mal ne Löung mit Fisheyecam, Raspberry und Bildverarbeitung gesehen.
Allein schon die Mathematik war interessant. Berechnung der Sonnenpos über die Fisheye-Optik.


----------



## winnman (17 Dezember 2018)

Wenns um Sonnenschein geht (PV, Solarthermie, ...)

Einen Temperaturfühler auf ein Schwarz lackiertes Blech (am besten 90° Winkel Kante Nord/Süd Ausrichtung, Fühler innen in den Falz), einen zweiten in der Nähe im Schatten
Sobald der auf dem Blech höhere Temperatur als der im Schatten hat -> Sonnenschein


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2018)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich versuche über vier LDR Widerstände an jeder Fassadenseite zu erfassen ob ich Sonnenschein habe oder der Himmel bewölkt ist.
> Ich vergleiche die vier Werte der Widerstände und wenn diese einen gewissen Grössenunterschied aufweissen erkenne ich das als "Sonnenschein"



Für eine sinnvolle Antwort wäre es hilfreich, die Anwendung zu kennen. Was soll denn auf Basis der Messwerte passieren?

Zur Steuerung der Beschattung würde ich beispielsweise die Helligkeit im Raum erfassen und nicht an der Fassade.


----------



## Passion4Automation (18 Dezember 2018)

Falls dir das Basteln zu lange dauert, eine Elsner Wetterstation wär auch gut. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das du eine Wago hast.


----------



## GLT (18 Dezember 2018)

Wenn Du entsprechende Beleuchtungsstärken kalibriert bekommst, dann ist im Winter ab ca. 20klx Sonnenschein u. im Sommer ab ca. 35klx.
So handhaben das im übrigen die üblichen Wetterstationen.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (19 Dezember 2018)

Der Eltako Multisensor ist die Elsner Wetterstation, Doku kann daher von Elsner übernommen werden, die Eltako ist je nach Bezugsquelle günstiger und wäre hier auch mein Vorschlag. 

Die kann per RS485 betrieben werden, ich habe im OSCAT Forum mal beschrieben, wie ich das ganze gelöst habe, da mir bei meiner Beckhoff die RS485er-Klemme zu teuer war:
OSCAT-Forum

Ansonsten ist das bei Beckhoff ganz gut beschrieben, sollte für WAGO adaptierbar sein:
Kommunikation mit der Wetterstation P02-RS485 / P03-RS485 der Firma Elsner Elektronik

Es gibt auch Ansätze, sich die Wetterstation selbst zusammenzubauen, bspw. auf onewire Basis. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Timbo (19 Dezember 2018)

Irgendwie fehlt mir noch immer die Angabe wofür das genutzt werden soll...


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (19 Dezember 2018)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Genau ich habe eine Wago im Haus verbaut und momentan brauche ich die vier LDR Widerstände an den jeweiligen Fassaden für die Beschattung.
Die Beschattung löse ich aber grösstenteils über Aussen und Innentemperatur und die Helligkeit der LDR's sowie den Sonnenstand.

Jetzt geht es aber bei mir um Solarthermie, und für diese ist mir die Helligkeit zu wenig genau, darum möchte ich den Sonnenschein erkennen.

Ich habe Vakuumröhren auf dem Dach. Und diese verfolgen die "Sonne" nach theoretischem Sonnenstand der von der Steuerung berechnet wird.
Da aber bei bewölktem Himmel die Nachführung überflüssig ist, möchte ich mit erkennen des Sonnenscheins dann auch die Nachführung aktivieren.

Bevor ich mir eine Wetterstation aufs Dach baue, dachte ich mir ich versuchs über die LDR's eine Lösung zu finden so müsste ich nichts umbauen.

Ist es mit einer Wetterstation den auch einfacher Sonnenschein zu erkennen?

gruss


----------



## PN/DP (19 Dezember 2018)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Ich habe Vakuumröhren auf dem Dach. Und diese verfolgen die "Sonne" nach theoretischem Sonnenstand der von der Steuerung berechnet wird.
> Da aber bei bewölktem Himmel die Nachführung überflüssig ist, möchte ich mit erkennen des Sonnenscheins dann auch die Nachführung aktivieren.


Wieviel Energiekosten sparst Du, wenn Du die Nachführung nur bei wirklich Sonnenschein machst, gegenüber sturer/immer Nachführung nach theoretischem Sonnenstand? Lohnt sich der Aufwand die überflüssige Nachführung abzuschalten?

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2018)

Mich würd mal interessieren wieviel eine Nachführung bei Solarthermie überhaupt bringt.
Bei PV liest man öfters darüber aber bei Solarthermie ist es doch exotisch.
Ansonsten war die Idee mit dem Thermofühlern und dem schwarzen Blech doch sehr gut.


----------



## Fireman_Frank (20 Dezember 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Aufwand



Bei solchen Experimenten im eigenen Haus gibt es evtl. auch andere als nur monetäre Gründe.


----------



## Passion4Automation (21 Dezember 2018)

Also die Elsner P03 Modbus hat 3 Sensoren für Helligkeit,je Ost, Süd;West. Die gehen von 0 -10k Lux. 1x Windsensor. 1x Temperatur Sensor.
Die Wetterstation sollte nach Handbuch aufs Dach gebaut werden. Wenn es wirklich total genau gehen muss, müssten evtl. mehere Messpunkte mit LDR,s her.
Wago liefert einen Anwendungshinweis und eine Lib. Am Baustein gibts mehere Ausgänge, einfach mal den den Anwendungshinweis lesen.
Die Verbindung geht bei mir auf eine serielle Klemme auf der Wago.
Evt. kannst du auch die interne Schnittstelle der Wago zur Kommunikation nutzen.


----------



## shrimps (21 Dezember 2018)

Also für die Sonnenschein Erkennung gibt es im FHEM Forum sehr gute Beiträge und Lösungen...
HtH
Shrimps

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wave (21 Dezember 2018)

Nachführende  Solarthermie Panel auf dem Hausdach  :s12:

Da würde ich auch noch einen Wind sensor einplanen.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (22 Dezember 2018)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Also die Elsner P03 Modbus hat 3 Sensoren für Helligkeit,je Ost, Süd;West. Die gehen von 0 -10k Lux. 1x Windsensor. 1x Temperatur Sensor.
> Die Wetterstation sollte nach Handbuch aufs Dach gebaut werden. Wenn es wirklich total genau gehen muss, müssten evtl. mehere Messpunkte mit LDR,s her.
> .



Danke
Aber dann bin ich doch gleich weit wie jetzt wenn ich es über die bestehende LDR's mache, einfach ohne Wetterstation dazwischen.

Aussentemperatur, Wind, Helligkeit und Regensensor habe isch schon auf dem Dach.

Das schwarz Lackierte Blech mit Temperaturfühler finde ich im Winter nicht so Optimal.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2018)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Das schwarz Lackierte Blech mit Temperaturfühler finde ich im Winter nicht so Optimal.



Das kommt aber deinen Kollektoren am nächsten.


----------



## Heinileini (23 Dezember 2018)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Das schwarz Lackierte Blech mit Temperaturfühler finde ich im Winter nicht so Optimal.


Was gefällt Dir daran nicht? Farbe schwarz passt nicht zur Farbe des Schnees? Muss nicht lackiert, könnte auch eloxiert sein. Oder gefällt das Material (Blech) nicht?
Wenn ich Deine Aufgabenstellung richtig verstanden habe, kommt es Dir nicht auf die Helligkeit an, sondern auf die Wärmewirkung, also die IR-Strahlung?
Um die Erwärmung einigermassen messen zu können, müsstest Du allerdings für Deine "Fühler" eine Wärmeisolierung zur Halterung schaffen, was bei den LDR nicht nötig wäre.


----------



## shrimps (23 Dezember 2018)

Hi,
genau das Problem der Wärmeentwicklung und Messung auf Differenzbasis wurde im FHEM Forum sehr gut als fertiges Projekt dargestellt.
Auf ein neues...
Shrimps

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hausen (23 Dezember 2018)

shrimps schrieb:


> Hi,
> genau das Problem der Wärmeentwicklung und Messung auf Differenzbasis wurde im FHEM Forum sehr gut als fertiges Projekt dargestellt.
> Auf ein neues...
> Shrimps
> ...


Kannst Du mal einen Link dazu hier einstellen?

Gruss Hausen


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (23 Dezember 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Was gefällt Dir daran nicht?
> allerdings für Deine "Fühler" eine Wärmeisolierung zur Halterung schaffen, was bei den LDR nicht nötig wäre.



Das schwarze Blech stört mich ganz und gar nicht.
Habe nur das Gefühl das ich mit so einem Blech noch mehr Witterungseinflüssen ausgesetzt bin als nur mit LDR's
und dies ein genaues erfassen erschweren.
Wind, Regen, Schnee, Eis usw.

Habe im Moment ein PT1000 Fühler auf dem Dach vor Regen und Windgeschützt montiert.
Könnte davor mal ein schwarzes Blech isoliert anschrauben und dort die Temperatur noch erfassen.

@shrimp
der Link wäre super von der FHEM Seite... mit der Suche komme ich nicht klar.


----------

